# Golf Video Games



## Fangirl_Golfer (Mar 24, 2014)

I am not much of a gamer but i do love playing golden tee golf when im out at the bar with a few friends. Does anyone else like that game?


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

I have golden tee at my house! You can get it cheap just plugs into your TV.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've never been much for games. I used to have a flight simulator and the Tiger WOods golf game, but I grew tired of both.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Never found a version of Tiger Woods/PGA Tour that I liked. I do still play Links 2003. It's a better golf simulation, with more than 1000 courses to play. The graphics may be a bit dated, but it plays more like the real thing.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Since I use Linux on my two machines, most of the games don't work on it unless I run Windows in a partition. It's not worth bothering with since I rarely played any sort of video game anyway. I would love a flight simulator like I had with Windows 3.1. The game had a joystick controller that stuck to the desk with suction cups. It was a lot more like I remembered flying real planes. Just pressing buttons to turn, climb or land didn't impress me. I wanted the feel of how I remembered flying Cessnas when I lived in Jamaica.

When Windows 95 came out, that game wouldn't work anymore. Since then, I've never found one I enjoyed.

I tried a Tiger WOods golf game, but I got really tired of it, less than a month if I remember. I haven't even looked at another golf game since then.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Since I use Linux on my two machines, most of the games don't work on it unless I run Windows in a partition. It's not worth bothering with since I rarely played any sort of video game anyway. I would love a flight simulator like I had with Windows 3.1. The game had a joystick controller that stuck to the desk with suction cups. It was a lot more like I remembered flying real planes. Just pressing buttons to turn, climb or land didn't impress me. I wanted the feel of how I remembered flying Cessnas when I lived in Jamaica.
> 
> When Windows 95 came out, that game wouldn't work anymore. Since then, I've never found one I enjoyed.
> 
> I tried a Tiger WOods golf game, but I got really tired of it, less than a month if I remember. I haven't even looked at another golf game since then.


Microsoft's Flight Simulator is amazingly realistic. I have had several versions of it over the years (I think that the last version was 10), and if I had a joystick here I'd still have it loaded. Not only the 10 or 12 planes that come with the sim, but user designs which are quite remarkable. Flying into and out of almost every airport in the world, realism settings that give you the sorts of issues that real planes encounter, cockpits that give you almost real life systems controls. There are rabid fans who have actually built cockpits in their homes, with yoke control setups - a bit over the top for me, but the simulator will support such extremes.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've seen Microsoft's flight sim program. It really does look good. I liked the view from behind the plane looking ahead. The view through the window wasn't as entertaining. From behind, I felt more like I was controlling the plane. All the same, like I said before, using a joystick would be more realistic to me.

I remember Microsoft having a Cessna 172 emulation. That's what I flew most in Jamaica and I set it for Miami International Airport one time at a buddy's house. I flew out of MIA right over where my house should be and then crashed it into a neighbor's house... a neighbor I don't like.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

During the winter months my brother and I play a lot of madden football for ps3.♠


----------

